# Ex NESWT BRIDLINGTON



## offshore eddie (Jul 8, 2008)

HI there you guys ,

There must be still a few ex Neswt guys knocking about? Have always been curious as to what's been happening to all my old mates from those wonderful days back in the early to mid 60's. 
I know there's a forum somewhere about NESWT in a Daimler cars forum, but though I'd start a thread here as an alternative.
So if any of you guys were around 1960 to 1965, would be great to hear who and what you're doing now. 
Of course any photos from that era would be an added bouns.

Standing By
Offshore Eddie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Eddie,

there are a few of us NESWT chaps on this site. Myself and Trotterdotpom to name but two. Some others whom I cannot recall. I will send you a PM and advise you about the NESWT Association.

Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In 1964/65 we wore a blazer with an MN badge on the pocket. The NESWT website shows photos from WW2, when the school had shifted to Otley, near Leeds, with everyone in square rig uniforms.

For anyone interested the NESWT website is at: http://daimler.co.uk/neswt/

John T.


----------



## offshore eddie (Jul 8, 2008)

*NESWT Uniform*

Yep - I think initailly Navy blue blazers, with grey trousers were the rig of the day, but eventually the old jeans and casual gear came out as the terms progressed. Of couse it was during the swinging 60's - Stones - Beatles - All night dances at the Brid Spa. Guess we'll never see the likes of that again.

Cheers mateys
Offshore Eddie


----------



## Barmyclaresdad (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, what about those of us prior to the dates mentioned? Only joking Eddie.
The Associations has quite a few members and publishes an excellent newsletter. Good luck


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

and Sallys for Radio School cheapo coffee !


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparks69,

she did a mean sausage roll as well. No smut please!
Can you remember the name of the Newsagent/Ciggy shop next door or very near. Could buy one cig if desperate. 5 Park Drive - good lung cleaners.

Reference the Association - it is no longer. I posted a thread in July in, - Shipmates Remembered - that Brian Priestley - who ran the Association had past away. Unfortunately no one to take up the task. Most were from and earlier era than me. I still have not found too many of my ex students friends/colleagues. They must be lurking around somewhere.

Hawkey01


----------



## MaritimeSafety (Jan 6, 2011)

*NESWT Shaftesbury Ave Bridlington 1962-64*

I have a photo of five students (inc me) outside NESWT in 1963.
Would like to catch up with anyone who was there. Great times in Brid. Acker Bilk at the Spa all night with bacon sandwiches and champagne for breakfast.
Learnt morse code the hard way but never forgot it. closed the 'college' down for two weeks after everyone went down with 'scrot rot'. The notes on transistors ran to a page. Three leg devices that would never replace valves!!! It was a great education.
Great times!!
Michael Collinson


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Michael,

Ref the photo I will PM you.

I remember the close down well - it was because of an outbreak of Ringworm. All sent home and off to respective Dr's. Seem to remember having some dire stuff to put in the bath. Soon killed anything off.
The member who started this thread is Eddie Moore, I would think he had left before you arrived. I have not spoken to him for a while but I am sure he will see this.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## MaritimeSafety (Jan 6, 2011)

*Ringworm at NESWT*

Neville, You must have been at NESWT at the same time as I was there. I was 'Head Boy' and put in 'Coventry' for some action which I have now forgotten. We had one bath a week and cleaned the bath with Vim.

The three 'young likely lads'in the back were from Leeds. I don't have a photo of Chris Wells, but he was tall, wore glasses and his father was a doctor in Bournemouth. I am the 'hard'looking guy in the front. I had an Austin A30. Some one bought an Austin Atlantic which had a back window that wound down and we would sit on the boot with our legs through the rear window inside. I remember the village pubs that we would visit in the 'Atlantic' and drink Cameron's Old Stranton and eat pickled eggs from a jar on the bar. Fond memories.

Best Regards, Michael


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Michael, you must have left as I started, I think. I was there when the place shut down. Started '64. I don't remember having a "Head Boy".

I remember the weekly bath. I also remember some of us cleaning it with Vim! There was a sign on the wall near the toilet roll holder with a picture of nasties with spikey noses - underneath it said: "Germs get through toilet paper". Someone had changed it to "Germans get through toilet paper". Why do I remember that?

I remember Chris Wells - he also had a big bushy beard and wore corduroy trousers. Unfortunately, I was too young for all that drinking caper.

You mention three "lads from Leeds" - could one of them be Mitch Pass? Have you posted the photo somewhere?

John T.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah! Chris Wells - indeed I remember him. Bim was his nick name. 

The Austin Atlantic A90 belonged to TAFF from north Wales - not too obvious by his name! 
I used to drive it around a lot of the time as I was lucky enough to have a good grant by then and could cover the petrol costs. 
Hope you received my PM and look forward to receiving a copy of the photo. I will send on to JT as well. 

JT,

we had what was called Duty Officer or something similar. I ended up doing this job and lived in the small room on the right as you entered the front door. Had to make sure all were back present and correct and lock up the place at night. Also make sure any late pass persons were back in time. 

Neville


----------



## MaritimeSafety (Jan 6, 2011)

*Photos of NESWT 1963*

Hi John, fond memories. I have posted some photos in the Gallery under Marine Radio. Maybe someone will put names to faces. I'm the 'hard nut' in front. Michael


----------



## MaritimeSafety (Jan 6, 2011)

*NESWT photo*

Hi Eddie, I have posted a photo of four of the past students at NESWT taken around 1963 in the Marine Radio Gallery. Do you recognise anyone??
Michael


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Michael,

as I have advise I have moved those photos to the Members Faces gallery as the other was not the home for them.
Certainly know you now having seen the photos.
Neville.


----------



## jackson98 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all NESWT subscribers. I was there 57/58 and photo on the NESWT site submitted by Keith Appleyard - the photo shows most of the guys who were there same time as me. Here's a bunch of names I recall: Andrew Snide, Mr. Maclean, Ray Pilgrim, Keith Appleyard from Wetherby, Tony Edison from Spofforth, Mick Le Marche (went down with MV Berge Istra), Graham Glover (now lives Oz), Ian Nicholson from Castleford, Ken Galloway from Bradford, George Dawes from Patterdale, Pete Jackson (me) from ***bria. I'm sure there were quite a lot more but memory a bit corrupt at 75. I left there and joined RN - then after 22 yrs, GCHQ and met Chris Chambers - small world eh!? Other stuff which lurks in the distant recesses of the brain, Spa Ballroom and all those great Yorkshire girls, Brid High Skool girls - very accommodating, Galleon Cafe and Mrs Symonds, Brunswick Hotel, Mr Pettit and warm beer on Saturdays!! And the chip-shop opposite - an old lady used to give us freebies coz we never had any money!! Happy days - Best wishes to all NESWitters. Pete


----------

